# Water?



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

At work I have a French press pot and I use water from an urn.

The water I think is plumbed in to the urn and I don't think there is a filter in place (water comes straight in from the mains)

Would this make a difference in coffee taste?

The coffee I'm using is HB's Costa Rica Finca La Casa Vista al Valle Red Honey Villa Sarchi. Roasted on 5th Nov 2013.

I ground the coffee myself on my Preciso.

I'm using 2tbl spoons per mug.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jonathan007 said:


> At work I have a French press pot and I use water from an urn.
> 
> The water I think is plumbed in to the urn and I don't think there is a filter in place (water comes straight in from the mains)
> 
> ...


Depends on water hardness.

That coffee should still taste fantastic though; heavy water your extractions will be lower and light water your extractions will be higher as there is a differing 'availability' in the water as a solvent for the soluble coffee particles.

Saying this, as long as the water tastes good and fresh, then I don't think there is a problem.

Try this experiment at home though; get some mineral water from 3 different brands and some tap water, filtered and unfiltered and try cupping the coffee using each and see if you can detect a difference.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Also, you can afford a preciso but not a set of kitchen scales?

Get some scales and weigh your coffee for each cup.

HB generally recommends (as in this is what Steve does according to Chris) 22 - 24g in a 350ml FP.


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Kyle

I do have scales and will most definitely give your measurements a go!

Thanks again

Jon


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jonathan007 said:


> Thanks Kyle
> 
> I do have scales and will most definitely give your measurements a go!
> 
> ...


Steep anywhere from 7 to 30 mins, adjusting grind to match, but for a shorter steep try quite a fine grind first of all.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Do a couple of test brews with Volvic and see if the taste improves / degrades


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Volvic (available almost anywhere) is my goto brand

Tesco's Ashbeck is also highly rated


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cheers guys will give the water type a go also.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I use Waitrose essential or Tesco Ashbeck, depending on which shop I'm near, as they're both relatively cheap. You might find it tastes better, but be aware that mineral water will extract at a different rate to the tap water, so you may need to adjust grind, steep time etc.


----------

